# Twelve Afghanistan veterans to receive Medal of Military Valour



## GAP (4 Jun 2008)

Twelve Afghanistan veterans to receive Medal of Military Valour
June 04, 2008 THE CANADIAN PRESS The Canadian Press, 2008
Article Link

OTTAWA - Gov. Gen. Michaelle Jean announced Wednesday that 12 members of the Canadian Forces will receive the Medal of Military Valour for their actions in Afghanistan. The medal is the third-highest award available to Canadian troops, and is given for "an act of valour or devotion to duty in the presence of the enemy." The recipients: 

-Cpl. Michel Beaulieu of Ville de La Baie, Que., a gunner aboard a light-armoured vehicle who, despite wounds from a booby trap and sustained enemy fire, managed to engage enemy fighters last Oct. 5 and save "the lives of many members of his platoon." 

-Capt. Joseph Bordeleau of Ste-Catherine-de-la-Jacques-Cartier, Que., who directed the Quick Reaction Force and saved the life of a critically wounded soldier while under enemy fire last Sept. 25, 2007. 

-Cpl. Yan Dodier of Magog, Que., who "selflessly" drew enemy fire to his position last Nov. 17, allowing his platoon to fight off the enemy after they were surrounded and trapped for several hours. 

-Master Cpl. Erik Dubois of Shannon, Que., who carried a critically wounded comrade on his back over 150 metres of difficult terrain, despite his own wounds, and enabled the safe withdrawal of his platoon from an enemy kill zone on Sept. 27. 

-Sgt. Stephane Girard of St-Jean-Chrysostome, Que., who directed advancing Afghan soldiers under enemy fire and enabled them to take control of the situation last Oct. 10. 

-Warrant Officer Joseph Gonneville of St-Tite, Que., who evacuated two wounded soldiers while under intense fire last Oct. 23, then helped to repel the enemy. 

-Warrant Officer Joseph Grenier of Shannon, Que., who "selflessly exposed himself to great peril" when he engaged the enemy to rescue two wounded soldiers last Sept. 27, all the while co-ordinating a tactical retreat. 

-Warrant Officer Joseph Isabelle of Shannon, Que., who braved enemy fire and wounds of his own to save the lives of seriously injured crewmates after their vehicle was destroyed by an enemy strike Sept. 24. He then led their evacuation while directing a counterattack. 

-Maj. Michel Lapointe of Shawinigan-Sud, Que., who formed an ad hoc force of Canadian and Afghan troops to counter an ambush by insurgents last Sept. 25. 

-Cpl. Edward Morley of Hamilton, Ont., who left his armoured vehicle last Sept. 24 to save a critically wounded soldier during an enemy attack. 

-Cpl. Erik Poelzer of St. Albert, Alta., who co-ordinated a vehicle recovery effort through hours of sustained enemy attacks last Sept. 24, preventing a "vital piece of equipment" from falling into enemy hands. 

-Capt. Joseph Tremblay of Alma, Que., who led Afghan soldiers during a successful combat operation last Sept. 8. 
More on link


----------



## mr.rhtuner (4 Jun 2008)

Well deserved! congrats guys


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (5 Jun 2008)

Well done guys, we are in good company with our true Canadian hero's! Your country owes you a debt of gratitude for getting her sons and daughters back home safe.

Pro Patria.


----------



## geo (5 Jun 2008)

BZ to all for a job well done.
I am pleased to see that the time between the deed and it's formal recognition has been shortened considerably.  Given that ROTO4 only got home in April, "That's service" !!!

"Allons y!"


----------

